# ICD 10 training



## Rgreen0118 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have already taken the anatomy and physiology training.  I am wondering what I should be working on next.  Currently I am working somewhere that may not pay for our training.  Does anyone have any recommendations also as to where I can get training at an affordable cost?

thanks


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

Rgreen0118 said:


> I have already taken the anatomy and physiology training.  I am wondering what I should be working on next.  Currently I am working somewhere that may not pay for our training.  Does anyone have any recommendations also as to where I can get training at an affordable cost?
> 
> thanks



You don't need any additional training at this time.  Later this year AAPC will begin presenting regional semiars on ICD-10 codes.  Don't sweat it there is still plenty of time.


----------



## tpontillo (Jan 6, 2012)

The world health organization has free training. 

http://apps.who.int/classifications/apps/icd/icd10training/


----------



## ithomas14 (Jan 7, 2012)

I took the WHO ICD-10 training. It is teaches how the codes are constructed in a very easy to understand way. It isn't complete training but it makes you less scared of the changes. You will still need more intense training, but it is a good start. Try it.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 7, 2012)

tpontillo said:


> The world health organization has free training.
> 
> http://apps.who.int/classifications/apps/icd/icd10training/



This is ICD-10 training, In the US we will be using ICD-10 CM which is different is very key ways.  The codes are different the usage is different and the guidelines are different.  You need to be certain you are searching for and looking at the correct code set, rules, instructions, guidelines.


----------

